# No Power when I Turn on the PC



## dlobmwm3 (May 31, 2008)

Not sure if i broke anything but i just wanted to check of the fans would come on. I *did not* install my RAM nor the CPU. I only hooked up the DVD, HD, and floppy. Would the computer still turn on without the CPU/Heat Sink and RAM. Or does it need these two to power on the machine? This was purely to test my fans on the Antec 900 case. SCARED OUT OF MY PANTS RIGHT NOW. :4-dontkno


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If all of your jumpers were on correctly, I would think the fans would
spin. To be truthful Ive never did that. Doubtful that you hurt anything.
Did the fans spin spin up?


----------



## dlobmwm3 (May 31, 2008)

manic said:


> If all of your jumpers were on correctly, I would think the fans would
> spin. To be truthful Ive never did that. Doubtful that you hurt anything.
> Did the fans spin spin up?



No the fans did not spin. This is an Antec 900 case with Antec NeoPowere 650 blue, AMD 3800 plus (AM2 socket), 4 GB DDR Mushkin, Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Motherboard, and nVidia 8800GTX 768 MB. Not sure if I have an issue with the power supply. What do you think? Or would I have to install the RAM and CPU and heat sink? Only reason why I haven't is because I have not bought the heat sink yet.


----------



## kilaJules (Apr 23, 2008)

dlobmwm3,

It shouldn't matter if you haven't installed the cpu/ram, or any other additional components. The fans will spin if there is power to the mobo. Powering up the PC without the cpu/ram installed will not damage your hardware.

Check that the connectors for your cases power button etc are plugged into the correct pins on your motherboard. If this does not solve your problem, check that the 24-pin and 4-pin power connectors are propery plugged in to the mobo.

If your pc still wont power on, try the psu on a different mobo, or just take the psu back to the store where you purchased it and ask them to test it.

Regards.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you install the board with the plastic or brass spacers?
If the brass standoffs are in the wrong position you will ground out
your board possibly damaging it.


----------

